# Want a road bike with eyelets and disc brakes..



## Boon 51 (15 Dec 2014)

I'm now in the market for a road bike with eyelets for mud guards and disc brake's, the two I was looking at was the Cannondale Ultegra Snyapse Disc and the Specialized Roubaix SL4 Disc, but reading the info and the Snyapse has no eyelets for mud guards so it's off the list.
So what else is there disc brakes and eyelets, I don't mind a 105 groupset.
Price range has an absolute top line of £2500.. around £2000/£2200 would be better?
Got any ideas..


----------



## vickster (15 Dec 2014)

This one evidently does, £1500 with ultegra. Only 9kg 

http://www.canyon.com/en/roadbikes/series/inflite-al.html


----------



## annirak (15 Dec 2014)

Sounds like you're looking for something similar to my requirements. I've done up a big spreadsheet with a lot of options. Are you looking for a particular groupset? Cable or Hydraulic brakes? Carbon or Alu?
Two of my frontrunners are: 

Cannondale Synapse 105 5 disc (Alu, cable disc, £999)
Cannondale CAADX SRAM Rival disc (Alu, Hydraulic disc, £1399)
Both have eyelets.


----------



## vickster (15 Dec 2014)

He wants a roadbike though rather than cyclocross. Presumably for £2000, the expectation is light and quick on roads


----------



## ianrauk (15 Dec 2014)

vickster said:


> This one evidently does, £1500 with ultegra. Only 9kg
> 
> http://www.canyon.com/en/roadbikes/series/inflite-al.html




That is nice, very nice.
If it was a CF frame my credit card would have taken a hit


----------



## vickster (15 Dec 2014)

How about a carbon trek with hidden mudguard mounts?

http://www.cooksoncycles.co.uk/bike...e-43-disc-52-bk-wt-og-2015/#tab-specification


----------



## crazyjoe101 (15 Dec 2014)

I was going to make this thread yesterday. I'm also after something sporty with mudguard eyelets but I also want rack mounts and larger clearance if possible. For all year road use.
I decided to build my own fom a framset and started off looking at the Planet X London Road (£300 frameset, £1,000 bike), then at the Kinesis Crosslight Pro6 (£450 frameset, £1,100 bike), and now I'm flirting with the possibility of a Ti frameset like the Kinesis Tripster ATR (£1,100 frameset, ~£2,000 bike). Unfortunately it seems each frameset I look at has its own little quirk(s) that put me off. I've linked the pre-built versions as it seems to be what you're after; the spec isn't great on them though, hence why I want to build one.

Also, why put this in Accessories? It might get a bit more attention in the bikes or components sections.


----------



## Paul99 (15 Dec 2014)

Rose bikes are worth a look if you will consider the CX option. Under 9kg, full Ultegra and upgradable components on the bike builder.

Di2 for under 2k too.

http://www.rosebikes.co.uk/bike/rose-pro-dx-cross-3000-hydraulic/aid:770985
http://www.rosebikes.co.uk/bike/rose-pro-dx-cross-3100-di2-775029/aid:775032


----------



## jowwy (15 Dec 2014)

vickster said:


> He wants a roadbike though rather than cyclocross. Presumably for £2000, the expectation is light and quick on roads


the synapse 105 disc is a roadbike not a cyclocross


----------



## vickster (15 Dec 2014)

jowwy said:


> the synapse 105 disc is a roadbike not a cyclocross


No but the Caadx is


----------



## annirak (15 Dec 2014)

Other than the tyres, what's the difference between CX and road?

The CAADX is a frame that's similar to the CAAD10, though not identical. The chainset is 36/46, rather than the more typical 34/50 on a road bike. If that's a huge problem then the difference between the £1399 for the CAADX and the OP's budget of £2000 will more than pay for a new chainset.


----------



## crazyjoe101 (15 Dec 2014)

There are normally differences in geometry. Many CX manufacturers use a ~60mm BB drop as opposed to a ~70mm road drop, this gives a touch more ground clearance but also makes it slightly harder to get a foot down. The headtube length and angle tend to be a bit more relaxed as far as I recall, and the bike will probably be chunkier overall.
That said, some manufacturers use an almost road geometry for their CX bikes, and I can't load Cannondale's charts atm so I don't know about them.


----------



## JoeyB (15 Dec 2014)

I was also going to start a similar thread. My budget needs to be lower though!

I quite liked the Whyte RD7 Suffolk I saw yesterday...plenty of change too


----------



## JoeyB (15 Dec 2014)

With your budget this would already be bought....

http://www.kinesisbikes.co.uk/bikes/decade/tripster-atr


----------



## Boon 51 (15 Dec 2014)

Cheers one and all for your quick replies..
Here's where I'm at.
Believe this or not but I road for the first time in the rain on my last visit to the UK a few weeks back on my Allez Comp and the first hill I came to I had a shock when I pulled on the brake's at the lack of braking there was going down hill, to be honest it put the wind up me a little bit, no quite a lot really so I need to change two of my bike's.
I have just got myself a Trek SL 8 Dura Ace but that will never see rain as long as I own it, this is for dry days only so no problem there, my other bike in Spain is a Trek Madone 5.2 which I going to sell more of that later.
In the UK I have a Specialized Crosstrail Comp which ain't a bad bike but I'm fed up with flat bars and the second bike is a Specialized Allez Comp which is more endurance based than the Allez Race and these are both in the UK..

I was going to buy some light weight mavic wheels for the Trek SL 8 but after this brake turnout this is what I want to do..
Instead of spending £750 on a set of wheels I am going to buy a new cyclecross bike perhaps the Cannondale Caadx 105 for a £1000 then sell the Madone 5.2 and the Allez comp and buy the road bike with eyelets and disc brakes?
So depending on what I get for the other two will depend on what I can spend. 
Hope all that makes sense?


----------



## Boon 51 (15 Dec 2014)

vickster said:


> This one evidently does, £1500 with ultegra. Only 9kg
> 
> http://www.canyon.com/en/roadbikes/series/inflite-al.html



Good choice but please read my later post which explains in a bit more detail..


----------



## JoeyB (15 Dec 2014)

I also saw the CAADX in the same store as the Whyte....was a nice looking machine but the Whyte looked nicer lol


----------



## Boon 51 (15 Dec 2014)

annirak said:


> Sounds like you're looking for something similar to my requirements. I've done up a big spreadsheet with a lot of options. Are you looking for a particular groupset? Cable or Hydraulic brakes? Carbon or Alu?
> Two of my frontrunners are:
> 
> Cannondale Synapse 105 5 disc (Alu, cable disc, £999)
> ...


Please read my later post.. 
Cheers


----------



## Boon 51 (15 Dec 2014)

vickster said:


> He wants a roadbike though rather than cyclocross. Presumably for £2000, the expectation is light and quick on roads


Spot on...


----------



## ColinJ (15 Dec 2014)

Paul99 said:


> Rose bikes are worth a look if you will consider the CX option. Under 9kg, full Ultegra and upgradable components on the bike builder.
> 
> Di2 for under 2k too.
> 
> ...


I have been looking at CX bikes, but that is one brand that I missed - cheers for that!

Oh, and it looks like Whyte is another brand to add to my list.


----------



## Boon 51 (15 Dec 2014)

crazyjoe101 said:


> I was going to make this thread yesterday. I'm also after something sporty with mudguard eyelets but I also want rack mounts and larger clearance if possible. For all year road use.
> I decided to build my own fom a framset and started off looking at the Planet X London Road (£300 frameset, £1,000 bike), then at the Kinesis Crosslight Pro6 (£450 frameset, £1,100 bike), and now I'm flirting with the possibility of a Ti frameset like the Kinesis Tripster ATR (£1,100 frameset, ~£2,000 bike). Unfortunately it seems each frameset I look at has its own little quirk(s) that put me off. I've linked the pre-built versions as it seems to be what you're after; the spec isn't great on them though, hence why I want to build one.
> 
> Also, why put this in Accessories? It might get a bit more attention in the bikes or components sections.



Thanks for your imput.. I would like to build a bike but don't know enough just yet.
I looked at the headings for this thread and it does say What bike and bike buying advise so I thought this was the thread.. never mind..


----------



## vickster (15 Dec 2014)

Whyte do disc brakes road bikes too

Why do you need a cx bike and a disc brakes road bike with mudguards for use on roads? I'm a bit lost on that one

You don't have to do a bike build yourself, an lbs will oblige. It's a good way to go if the bike spec you want doesn't exist as was the case with my genesis

They also do top notch bikes with disc brakes


----------



## Boon 51 (15 Dec 2014)

vickster said:


> How about a carbon trek with hidden mudguard mounts?
> 
> http://www.cooksoncycles.co.uk/bike...e-43-disc-52-bk-wt-og-2015/#tab-specification



That could work..


----------



## vickster (15 Dec 2014)

Boon 51 said:


> Please read my later post..
> Cheers


Your later post is earlier, took me a while!


----------



## Boon 51 (15 Dec 2014)

vickster said:


> Whyte do disc brakes road bikes too
> 
> Why do you need a cx bike and a disc brakes road bike with mudguards for use on roads? I'm a bit lost on that one
> 
> ...



My plan is a bit odd but living in two countries is hard sometimes..but its this..

Spain.. Trek SL Dura Ace and I will bring the Crosstrail back for the second bike.
UK.. Perhaps the Caadx 105 for the trails and the road bike with eyelets and disc's for over here?

At the moment I only have one bike with disc brakes and I'm not risking too much in the rain without better brake's


----------



## vickster (15 Dec 2014)

Ah you never mentioned trails, makes more sense


----------



## Boon 51 (15 Dec 2014)

vickster said:


> Your later post is earlier, took me a while!



It wasn't at the time...


----------



## annirak (15 Dec 2014)

Here's my list of bikes that meet at least part of your criteria. Some of them are CX bikes (sorry, you'll have to filter that yourself)

The selection criteria were: mudguards, disc brakes, and either (Ultegra|105|Rival 22|Force 22). They're sorted in order of ascending price.


Cube Cross Race Disc
Cannondale CAADX 105 DISC
Charge Plug 4
Focus Mares AX 3.0
Cannondale Synapse 105 disc
Planet X London Road
Raleigh Maverick Comp
Whyte Suffolk
Pinnacle Arkose 4
Cannondale CAADX SRAM RIVAL DISC
Charge Plug 5
Cube Cross Race Disc Pro
Focus Mares AX 1.0
Raleigh RX Pro
Boardman CX 9.0
Cannondale Synapse SRAM RIVAL DISC
BMC Granfondo GF02 Disc
Raleigh Revenio 5 disc
Specialized Diverge Comp Smartweld
Whyte Saxon Cross Team
BMC Granfondo GF02 Disc
Specialized Diverge Expert Carbon
Hope that helps!

[edit:] I would have posted the table, except there appears not to be bbcode table support on cyclechat.


----------



## ColinJ (15 Dec 2014)

vickster said:


> Why do you need a cx bike and a disc brakes road bike with mudguards for use on roads? I'm a bit lost on that one


I know that question was not addressed to me, but I am going through the same process at the moment and these are my thoughts ...

Road rides in good weather: I have a nice Cannondale road bike for them. Perhaps one day it will be replaced by a carbon fibre bike, but I am in no hurry to do that.
Hardcore offroad rides: We have some great bridleways round here, the more gnarly of which are best ridden on mountain bikes. I have a hardtail MTB for them.
Road rides in bad weather: I would like mudguards for those rides. I would also like disk brakes for improved braking, and to avoid rim and excessive brake block wear in the wet, and especially when the roads have been gritted. A CX bike with disk brakes and mudguards would be good in that role, as long as the tyres were not too knobbly.
Mixed terrain rides: Road, canal towpaths, less gnarly bridleways ... A CX bike would be ideal.
Light touring: A CX bike with mudguards and a rack would be very good in that role too.
So, I reckon my Cannondale, my Rock Lobster MTB, and a suitable CX bike would cover about 99% of the riding that I'd ever want to do. (I'd want lower gears on the CX bike than would normally be fitted though, perhaps less than 1:1 bottom gear.)


----------



## vickster (15 Dec 2014)

When I posted it wasn't clear that he lived in two countries, as he stated having a fancy carbon roadbike for good weather


----------



## crazyjoe101 (15 Dec 2014)

I was looking at the Kinesis Crosslight Pro6 as I thought it would be nice to try some CX but thinking about it more it seems a better idea to get a really nice disc bike with 'proper' road geometry and just use my hardtail for offroad, as most of my riding will be on road anyway, so the bike should focus on that. That said, there doesn't seem to be a frameset which really meets my requirements.
At this point I'm probably going to build up a PX London Road with a 105/Ultegra mix with the hydraulic disc brakes and a decent wheelset, I can then upgrade the frame and wheelset when there are more road disc offerings


Boon 51 said:


> Thanks for your imput.. I would like to build a bike but don't know enough just yet.
> I looedk at the headings for this thread and it does say What bike and bike buying advise so I thought this was the thread.. never mind..


It's in the right forum, but you've put it in the Accessories and Services subforum.


----------



## Andrew Br (15 Dec 2014)

GT Grade :- http://www.wiggle.co.uk/gt-grade-carbon-105-2015-free-sammy-slick-tyres/ ?

It's perhaps a bit too much like a CX bike for your needs but, I think, the frame is very light and the clearance for bigger tyres can only be a good thing IMO.

Alternatively there's the Orbea Avant :- http://www.bike-logic.co.uk/shop/orbea-avant-m30d-road-bike/ albeit it's at the top of your price range.
It has rack mountings as well .

Of the these two, I'd be more inclined towards the GT because it has a through axle fork.


*Retailers chosen at random.

.


----------



## Boon 51 (15 Dec 2014)

annirak said:


> Here's my list of bikes that meet at least part of your criteria. Some of them are CX bikes (sorry, you'll have to filter that yourself)
> 
> The selection criteria were: mudguards, disc brakes, and either (Ultegra|105|Rival 22|Force 22). They're sorted in order of ascending price.
> 
> ...



That's a lot of home you have done so thanks very much for posting it..
I am looking for a CX bike as well as a road disc bike, it just means I have to sell two other bikes to get them so I might not be able to get both at the same time?
PS.. Some of the bikes you have listed I didn't have so I will have a look at them.. cheers


----------



## Boon 51 (15 Dec 2014)

vickster said:


> When I posted it wasn't clear that he lived in two countries, as he stated having a fancy carbon roadbike for good weather


Sorry vickster I should have wrote a longer post at the start and explained in more detail..


----------



## Boon 51 (15 Dec 2014)

ColinJ said:


> I know that question was not addressed to me, but I am going through the same process at the moment and these are my thoughts ...
> 
> Road rides in good weather: I have a nice Cannondale road bike for them. Perhaps one day it will be replaced by a carbon fibre bike, but I am in no hurry to do that.
> Hardcore offroad rides: We have some great bridleways round here, the more gnarly of which are best ridden on mountain bikes. I have a hardtail MTB for them.
> ...



Good post Colin that's most of what I've been thinking,

I like my crosstrail but I would drops not flatbar handlebars. I wont be racing just using road, pathways and bridleway's really just like you said but with the addition of eyelets and disc on my bikes over what I have at the moment?

Cheers


----------



## Boon 51 (15 Dec 2014)

Andrew Br said:


> GT Grade :- http://www.wiggle.co.uk/gt-grade-carbon-105-2015-free-sammy-slick-tyres/ ?
> 
> It's perhaps a bit too much like a CX bike for your needs but, I think, the frame is very light and the clearance for bigger tyres can only be a good thing IMO.
> 
> ...



Not seen the GT though the write up is good but I have seen the Orbea in a shop over here but that was 2 years ago so a few changes may of been made?


----------



## Cyclist33 (15 Dec 2014)

Boon 51 said:


> I'm now in the market for a road bike with eyelets for mud guards and disc brake's, the two I was looking at was the Cannondale Ultegra Snyapse Disc and the Specialized Roubaix SL4 Disc, but reading the info and the Snyapse has no eyelets for mud guards so it's off the list.
> So what else is there disc brakes and eyelets, I don't mind a 105 groupset.
> Price range has an absolute top line of £2500.. around £2000/£2200 would be better?
> Got any ideas..


google.


----------



## JoeyB (15 Dec 2014)

Just buy this and write up a review for me please lol


----------



## simon.r (15 Dec 2014)

A bit down market for your budget, but I've just pressed the button on a 2014 Charge Plug 3 at £499:
http://www.tritoncycles.co.uk/road-bikes-c5/road-bikes-c37/charge-plug-3-road-bike-2014-p440

It's to replace a Charge Juicer, the big differences being discs and rack mounts. Most of the groupset will be swapped out with what's currently on the Juicer and the new bits from the Plug sold on, so with a bit of luck it'll be a relatively cheap exercise in trying out a disc braked road bike.


----------



## vickster (15 Dec 2014)

@annirak you've missed all of the Genesis options from what I can see


----------



## ianrauk (15 Dec 2014)

JoeyB said:


> Just buy this and write up a review for me please lol





That is such a nice bike...ticks a lot of boxes.. and very up-gradable.


----------



## crazyjoe101 (15 Dec 2014)

vickster said:


> @annirak you've missed all of the Genesis options from what I can see


And Kinesis.


----------



## vickster (15 Dec 2014)

Don't they come mainly as frame set?


----------



## JoeyB (15 Dec 2014)

ianrauk said:


> That is such a nice bike...ticks a lot of boxes.. and very up-gradable.



I can see it getting bought in the very near future in all honesty... I'll have to get my Ti bike next year instead lol


----------



## JoeyB (15 Dec 2014)

vickster said:


> Don't they come mainly as frame set?



See here:






Complete bike for £2400


----------



## annirak (15 Dec 2014)

vickster said:


> @annirak you've missed all of the Genesis options from what I can see





crazyjoe101 said:


> And Kinesis.


Fair point. If memory serves (I built this list three months ago), I excluded Genesis because there were already better-equipped bikes for lower cost already in the list (it was intended for personal use and was not intended to be a comprehensive list).

I don't think I saw Kinesis.


----------



## crazyjoe101 (15 Dec 2014)

vickster said:


> Don't they come mainly as frame set?


They do prebuilts for their frames although they are the less desireable option. As you say though, an LBS can build one up.


----------



## vickster (15 Dec 2014)

Why ruin it with shimano brifters? 

I don't think the OP is spending that much on the CX part of the plan (maybe)


----------



## vickster (15 Dec 2014)

annirak said:


> Fair point. If memory serves (I built this list three months ago), I excluded Genesis because there were already better-equipped bikes for lower cost already in the list (it was intended for personal use and was not intended to be a comprehensive list).
> 
> I don't think I saw Kinesis.


It's not just about the equipment  You can't compare steel and alu


----------



## vickster (15 Dec 2014)

JoeyB said:


> I can see it getting bought in the very near future in all honesty... I'll have to get my Ti bike next year instead lol


Keep an eye on edinburgh cycles and their discount weekends


----------



## annirak (15 Dec 2014)

vickster said:


> It's not just about the equipment  You can't compare steel and alu


And one of my selection criteria was Alu 

Come to think of it, that's probably why Genesis got left off the list.


----------



## vickster (15 Dec 2014)

annirak said:


> And one of my selection criteria was Alu
> .


Except the
Specialized Diverge Expert Carbon 
in your list isn't


----------



## annirak (15 Dec 2014)

vickster said:


> Except the
> Specialized Diverge Expert Carbon
> in your list isn't


Find a carbon bike with mudguard eyelets. Not exactly common. It snuck in because of that!


----------



## vickster (15 Dec 2014)

£3000 is a lot to pay for mudguard eyelets

Are they weird hidden ones, as the Evans FAQ says it has none


----------



## ColinJ (15 Dec 2014)

vickster said:


> £3000 is a lot to pay for mudguard eyelets
> 
> Are they weird hidden ones, as the Evans FAQ says it has none


The Evans FAQ are frequently all over the place. I've seen the same question asked twice and get opposite answers. "Can I fit mudguards?" - "No." "Will mudguards fit this bike?" - "Yes. I recommend these ..."


----------



## Boon 51 (16 Dec 2014)

Cyclist33 said:


> google.



I have done.


----------



## annirak (16 Dec 2014)

vickster said:


> £3000 is a lot to pay for mudguard eyelets
> 
> Are they weird hidden ones, as the Evans FAQ says it has none


The best source of information is usually the manufacturer.


Specialized said:


> Compatible with Specialized Plug + Play Fender Set


----------



## Andrew_P (16 Dec 2014)

http://road.cc/content/news/97831-first-look-volagi-bikes


----------



## jay clock (16 Dec 2014)

My LBS has those Whytes/. Looks perfect for my needs. Very tempted indeed. My winter Trek with mudguards gets filthy rims etc and I really fancy some discs


----------



## Boon 51 (16 Dec 2014)

Just got back from the Trek shop and had a chat about the Trek Domane 4.5 and on my Trek website is say's the bike has vanishing mudguard mounts..
Two questions..
1/The Spanish Trek site does not have the VMM's listed but the English Trek site has..who is right?
2/ What are vanishing mudguard mounts..


----------



## crazyjoe101 (16 Dec 2014)

Boon 51 said:


> Just got back from the Trek shop and had a chat about the Trek Domane 4.5 and on my Trek website is say's the bike has vanishing mudguard mounts..
> Two questions..
> 1/The Spanish Trek site does not have the VMM's listed but the English Trek site has..who is right?
> 2/ What are vanishing mudguard mounts..


Email Trek?
I would guess they are holes with bits of rubber to stick in, for people who are self concious about havig mudguards...


----------



## Boon 51 (16 Dec 2014)

Googled the vanishing mudguard mounts and it seems a bit of a mismash, several people have taken the 4 grub screws out but the mudguards don't fit or the ones they purchased didn't.
I tried sending an email to Trek before and not had a reply that was 4 months ago.
Weird!


----------



## Boon 51 (17 Dec 2014)

Might have a good deal on a Trek Domane 4.5 at the Trek shop..
I bought a Trek Madone 5.2 which was an ex demo bike for €1800 a couple of months back, as it was such a good price.
I went to see them yesterday and they offered me a Trek Domane Ultegra 4.5 Disc (2105) for 2,699 euros less discount and the bike is €2029 which at the exchange rate makes that about £1750 with evans selling them at £2300 this is a £550 saving and £750 over the Roubaix Ultergra which they sell at £2500.
Plus they know someone that might buy my Madone 5.2 at the price I payed for it..


----------



## Boon 51 (27 Dec 2014)

ColinJ said:


> I have been looking at CX bikes, but that is one brand that I missed - cheers for that!
> 
> Oh, and it looks like Whyte is another brand to add to my list.



Hi Colin..
On the CX bikes have you seen a Rose Pro DX 2000 in the flesh as I have seen one for £925 wich sits about the same price as the Caadx 105 and the Cube Race 105.


----------

